# WAIT WHAT?



## Waffles (Jul 21, 2011)

This video... confuses me.... but it's so catchy... D:
[yt]pb3IdLdIc6s[/yt]


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 21, 2011)

its like the whole video is one constant bad trip O_O


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 21, 2011)

Indeed it is catchy

It's almost likeable, except for the dancing grandmas and the utter meaninglessness


----------



## Larry (Jul 21, 2011)

OMFG.I found this song a week ago, and I liked it. Now everybody think it's weird.I guess I'm weird. QQ


----------



## Xenke (Jul 21, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> except for the dancing grandmas



What are you talking about?

That's the only thing that made it bearable.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 21, 2011)

And this is why I don't like Japan anymore. Knock it off, you weirdos. >:[


----------



## Ames (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha didn't PRGuitarman post this on a journal last night?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 22, 2011)

Japan- where the world get its weird shit.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 22, 2011)

I find nothing wrong with this at all.

/delusionality


----------



## Waffles (Jul 22, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Haha didn't PRGuitarman post this on a journal last night?



I dunno, I'm not watching him, and I posted this like 2 days ago


----------



## Larry (Jul 22, 2011)

PONPON WAY WAY WAY PONPON WAY PON WAY PONPONoh no....


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 23, 2011)

I found the translated lyrics!
It does absolutely nothing to clarify meaning at all!


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jul 23, 2011)

This looks like what would happen if you took acid in the barbie section of a toy store.And my brain is now SPLODED!


----------

